# What's your motorhoming pedigree?



## Hezbez

How did you get into motorhoming?

Both my parents and my in-laws were tenters then caravanners. So both hubby and I came pre-programmed with a love of touring holidays and the countryside from when we were very young. 

Something I am very grateful for.


----------



## teemyob

*Motorhomes*

Hello Hebez,

I am in the "other" vote so......

We were driving down to Southern France in 2003 to stay at a luxurious sea view villa.

We stopped at a Motorway Aire and a huge Dethleffs motorhome pulled in. I walked over to have a nosey, like you do and I thought..........

(((((I like villas but they can be expensive and I do miss the atmosphere of some campsites. The friendliness of the people and the freedom. I then thought, I will buy one of those one day.)))))))

Not long after we stayed with my Brother for the weekend in his tourer and that was it, I was hooked and had to have that motorhome. So after a lot of research and searching, we had one. Now on our second and love it.

TM


----------



## geraldandannie

I voted option 1, although option 2 applied as well (no, not the Guides, but the Boys' Brigade)

Gerald


----------



## dodger148

I voted "other", we were previously tuggers, and in teens, campers


----------



## LPDrifter

I voted "other" too. We camped with tents for years and years. When
I was in my mid 20's to umm ..early 40's 

We have four children and they still look back with great happiness at those holidays
during their growing up years - long sunny days in France mainly, BBQ food,
seeing the Alps, the Pyrenees. Paris, Bordeaux, The Dordogne valley, Biarritz,
La Rochelle, Sables d'Olonne and dozens more places. Awesome memories.

When we didn't holiday as a family as the children grew up myself and Mrs Drifter went back to packages.

It is only as I got closer to retirement that we made the decision to 
buy a Motorhome. Great decision. We have the wandering gene and still love going from place to place. 
The motorhome is just a bit more comfortable than the tent but I wouldn't have a bad word to say about tents.


----------



## teemyob

*Tents*



LPDrifter said:


> I voted "other" too. We camped with tents for years and years. When
> I was in my mid 20's to umm ..early 40's
> 
> We have four children and they still look back with great happiness at those holidays
> during their growing up years - long sunny days in France mainly, BBQ food,
> seeing the Alps, the Pyrenees. Paris, Bordeaux, The Dordogne valley, Biarritz,
> La Rochelle, Sables d'Olonne and dozens more places. Awesome memories.
> 
> When we didn't holiday as a family as the children grew up myself and Mrs Drifter went back to packages.
> 
> It is only as I got closer to retirement that we made the decision to
> buy a Motorhome. Great decision. We have the wandering gene and still love going from place to place.
> The motorhome is just a bit more comfortable than the tent but I wouldn't have a bad word to say about tents.


"We have four children and they still look back with great happiness at those holidays 
during their growing up years - long sunny days in France mainly, BBQ food, 
seeing the Alps, the Pyrenees. Paris, Bordeaux, The Dordogne valley, Biarritz, 
La Rochelle, Sables d'Olonne and dozens more places. Awesome memories. "

Were you following us!

We did all the same places and I guess there are many we have not mentioned. Our Daughters always seem to remember the camping ones over the Hotels, Villas.

They still come with us and despite starting to travel to far flung Places worldwide, they always say the same thing.

"you just can't beat the south of France"

Off with one of our Daughters and Grandson soon to St. Tropez.

TM


----------



## Sonesta

Well I suppose we fit in the "others" section really although I voted for the "we found our own way" category! 

We had never owned either a tent or caravan before so we had no camping experience whatsoever prior to buying our first MH! We did rent a caravan in Cornwall once for a week but it was a static caravan and so I don't suppose that counts does it? 

We first fell in love with the idea of motorhoming during a package holiday in Olu Deniz, Turkey when we came across a delightful private beach overlooking the lagoon. It was called "Bob's Beach" and you had to pay to use it but it was well worth paying for as unlike the public beach, "Bob's Beach" was sheer paradise! The view and the location was so tranquil, pretty & peaceful and we fell in love with the place. 

Whilst relaxing on the beach, we noticed there was around 3 motorhomes parked up on the beach, which obviously the beach owner had allowed to park there and I remember seeing the occupants sat outside, under their awnings overlooking the lagoon! I recall thinking that owning a MH and being free to travel all over enjoying such opportunities must be absolutely wonderful and I so wished we could be enjoying the same freedom and adventures! 

Not long after returning from that holiday we took a look around some motorhomes at Brownhills and before long we had signed on the dotted line for a brand new Swift Kontiki! We have never looked back since and we would both hate to have to return back to package style holidays again! 

Sue


----------



## 96706

I voted "No previous experiance". Just over 5 years ago July 8th, I suffered loss of vision in one eye. At the end of a forced 3 week sick leave, we went off for a few days camping, just like you do. Whilst there we saw a dutch family in a small nissan pop top camper van & thought how weird it was!

Having reflected that I should cut down my working hours and perhaps new activity, we purchased a Mazda Bongo in August & that has led to a change of lifestyle completely. 
Now on our 2nd motorhome, although I still use the Bongo for work use, we have been to many different places across the UK & Europe and along the way have developed friendships with so many folk, it's been awesome  

My other passion is Dinghy Sailing, something I have done since a teenager :lol: Although I have travelled around taking part in various sailing events, the lifestyle of motorhoming is so relaxing, even with the stresses & strains along the way :lol: .

I am now looking forward to retirement and the ability god willing, to venture further & more often


----------



## GerryD

I voted number 1. Started caravanning with parents in 1958 and SWMBO started with her parents in 1963. We met at a caravan rally and married at a caravan rally two years later. If fact it was the first wedding at a C&CC rally.
Have been associated with C&CC and British Caravanners Club (BCC) ever since and were inaugural members of Beds BCC. 
Changed to a motorhome in 2001 after taking the caravan on the long sea crossing to Northern Spain. Decided then that the long sea crossing was too boring and expensive and decided that if we were to do longer distances then it had to be a motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## Jodi1

I clicked on 'other' as I wasn't sure what to opt for as we started in tents in our teens moved onto caravans and then a motorhome.


----------



## erneboy

I voted other too.

We came to MHing from boating. We loved boating but could not rely on being able to use the boat or get away in the winter, so motorhoming was a good alternative and longer journeys are more practical and manageable. Mhing is also cheaper, Alan.


----------



## cleo

We're in the 'other' category, too.

I never camped as a child. In our 20's we used a tent out of neccessity when going to early morning cycling time trials. Travel the night before and camp or get up at 3am for a 7am start 8O .

After getting married and having the boys we still tented for events and holidays/weekends away until....................

A wet Whitsun in Bala 3 years ago. It came down in buckets. OH was out on his bike riding a sportif. The boys and I were stuck in the tent (we were going to go for a little ride, too but it was so aweful!). OH came back and although we'd paid for another night, we packed up and left - 1st time I'd ever thrown in the towel.

Started looking around and by Novermber that year were the proud owners of our 1st Motorhome.  

Jill


----------



## presto

Went camping in early seventies in an old commer cob van moved on to a Highwayman seven different motor homes later including one rv still find it the only way to holiday the only thing will stop us is old age we just love it.


PRESTO


----------



## trevorf

Voted option 4 but it maybe should have been 5 ?

We owned and enjoyed a tent for years but only used it in the warmth of summer. We were invited to a niece's 21st party up in the hills near Penrith one October and combined it with a weekend away in the tent.
Well, trying to get your glad rags on for a party in a howling gale and freezing rain is no fun at all 8O We looked at all the other campers nice and cozy in their caravans and motor homes with envy.
As we have no kids, we only need a small car which is not suitable for towing a caravan so that was it. Got home, added £30k to the mortgage and bought our first van. Now on our second and enjoyed every minute of it.   



Trevor


----------



## Briarose

Well I guess I could have voted number 3 or number 5.

For many years we had holidayed with Sonesta and her Husband on package holidays, in fact we had some brilliant times and many laughs on those holidays......even now I sometimes chuckle at some of the things that happened to us and the characters we met and am happy that we have so many happy memories.

However when Sue and Gilbert bought their MH we decided to get a touring caravan so that we could still enjoy holidays and breaks together, in a way we also got fed up of airports, check in times with delays etc so thought we would have a change.

We did like the caravan and had some great times in it, then one day we caught the Kerb which in turn pushed the motor mover through the tyre and we were stuck on a junction for a couple of hours, I wanted to go abroad and my Husband said that after this happened he wasn't happy to take the tourer across the channel.............a few days later we were at Brownhills and had purchased our Bolero within a couple of hours.........I think I shocked Sonesta by doing it so quickly LOL.

I would hate to go back to package holidays now, and also love the freedom of no packing and unpacking etc just get in and go.

In turn my Son and his Wife bought a tourer this time last year and with two young children are also enjoying the freedom it brings.......and he used to laugh at us, it must me some sort of bug that gets passed down to friends and families as I guess had Sonesta not got hers we probably wouldn't have ever thought about it.


----------



## greenasthegrass

I can't make my mind up! went with parents in 70's but can't really say loved it but do remember it. Dad started building one in early 90's it was on bricks in my drive for 10 years! so that put me right off but then neighbours took 2 hours to pack theirs up and they were off to France I was nearly sick with envy.

Now am wanting a beach holiday but Drew says what is van for but beach holidays in February in a van are a bit chilly.

Just packing fridge to go to Rutland Water for weekend do still get giddy at thought but its funny how your feelings change over the years.

If in 1991 someone had said - why don't you use your Dad's van I would have spaded them but now - its my Dad who is pig sick as he is too old to drive mine and my Mother would rather eat her feet than go in a Motorhome.

So still have dilemma which to tick .... pondering......!

Greenie


----------



## suedew

I also put other, was obsessed by the idea of a motorhome from seeing my first dormobile just outside oban in 1954 or it might have been 1955 :lol: 
Could have put most of the others, caravanning with parents, camping with the guides etc.
You forgot the category 'browbeaten, co-erced (? spelling spell check no help at all  ) brainwashed and finally smitten' :wink: just ask Magoo
Sue


----------



## macone48

I'm 1 & 2.

No 1 from Caravanning with Mum Dad, & 2 sisters in N Ireland in the 50's - canvas bunk bed, elsan bucket toilet, cool box, no fridge - In a Fairhome (Not seen one of those around for years) towed by my Grandfather's Austin A 40 Somerset !!

No 2 from Boy's Brigade and Bell Tents 50/60's !! Sleeping on pally asses (straw filled sacks).

Thankfully, my wife and 3-kids all took to caravanning/motorhoming.

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

went with parents camping and then a couple of years caravaning. then with scouts as a cub scout and leader.

On our own a couple of years with a tent, 24 years with several caravans and two children and we have had our bessie for five years this october. we do do hotels too.

I know we should not call an autotrail Bessie but all my vans are called Bessie after a lovelly stubborn obstinate sheltie we had for 12 years.

dave p


----------



## UncleNorm

*Chapter One:* Our first experience of caravanning was our honeymoon. We honeymooned in a touring caravan near Abergele. It belonged to the parents of a good college friend. Something about the lifestyle appealed to us then.

*Chapter Two:* A year later, AuntieSandra and I were invited to an archeological dig near Wakefield. My late brother Fred lent us a Giant Pearl ridge tent. Blankets on the floor, blankets on top of us, we were as snug as a bug in a rug. By then we had an 8 month old son. His cot mattress fitted behind one of the poles perfectly. Despite the thunder and continuous rain from midnight to 8.00am, we had remained dry and comfy and started to think there was some merit in this lifestyle.

*Chapter Three:* A year later, brother Fred invited us on a holiday to Swanage. We upgraded the tent... Fred sold us his 3-man frame tent for a tenner. Two weeks in Swanage confirmed our feelings. Later, we sold that tent to a neighbour for a tenner and they sold it to a friend for a tenner! By this time we well into the camping lifestyle. After a couple of years more, we upgraded to a 5-man frame tent and had much fun with it until...

*Chapter Four:* I was erecting the tent in Derbyshire, in the heavy rain. Sandra and Mark were in the car waiting to help with the innards. As we were finishing off, a car and caravan parked nearby. The guy went round the coners with a twiddling thingy then went to the door to receive a kettle! He returned and offered the kettle through the door. Two minutes later, the door opened and a voice called in our direction, "There's a cup of tea when you're ready!" For an hour we chatted to the caravanners. As we left to go back to our tent, Sandra turned to look wistfully at the caravan... "I want some of that," she said.

*Chapter Five:* 1979 we got our first caravan, 1981 our second, 1983 our first NEW caravan, 1991 our second new one. But in those 11 years, I'd seen Cliff Richard in Summer Holiday, with the London bus. What a brilliant idea. To be able to roam and stop whenever...

*Chapter Six:* In 1999, whilst going to the garden centre to get some shrubs, I saw a coachbuilt conversion on a Transit. Within 2 hours, it was parked on our drive! Daughter Katie asked, "Where are the shrubs Dad?" "Didn't get any!" I confessed. "You'd better call that one then," suggested Katie. So decals were made. "The Shrub" was applied back and front. We throughly enjoyed The Shrub for 6 years and covered 40,000 miles. But the metal worm was attacking the chassis...
In 2005, The Shrub was p/xed for an Auto Sleeper Pollensa, so much more advanced than The Shrub. In 2yr 8mth we covered 23,000 miles. 
In October 2007, we attended the NEC, inspected every motorhome with the layout we wanted... Euro-lounge and fixed corner bed. We bought Our Coral. She's only done 16,500 miles thus far but there's many more roads to drive...

That's our pedigree, for better or worse. AuntieSandra and I celebrate our Ruby Wedding on Sunday. Many folk think we're a miracle! But what impact on our married life has the caravanning lifestyle had. We've always had a joint project or target. Maybe that's the thing...


----------



## CliveMott

6 months earlier we bought our first ever new car, a Hilman Avenger estate as I was totally peed off keeping old wrecks on the road and had a wage rise (and a bank loan) Car cost £967 OTR. However Father-in-law turned up one day with this VW Danbury camper van, brand new. Within 3 months we were besotted and bought our very first MH and Bedford CF based Dormobile Freeway, the posh model with the 2.3 litre engine, fridge, big tyres and 5 gears. £2100 OTR. Two years on I had re-fitted both vehicles to suit our individual requirements. Hi-top roofs replacing the lift up jobs, longer beds, new layout and furniture etc. Although in the interveening years we tried a couple of caravans the dalliance was not long and we always came back to motorhomes. Father-in-law kept the VW until he lost his driving license due to the onset of epilepsy. I had to sell it for him and it was very hard.

C.


----------



## Uller

I went for 'found my own way'.

Boyfriend's family camped loads when he was younger but my family were more cottage or static caravan types. I camped a couple of times when I was younger and hated it. 

Then a couple of years ago, I suddenly decided that I wanted to camp. Bought the tent etc and had a couple of great trips. Then decided that our rather large tent took too long to put up for a weekend away, so bought a smaller tent.

Then camping last year and thought 'wouldn't it be good if we could just pull up and put the handbrake on' - started thinking about a small camper van. The small camper van grew to a larger motorhome when we decided earlier this year that we wanted to travel around Europe longer term


----------



## Hezbez

Some interesting stories here.
Thanks everyone


----------



## joda

Ticked the other box, we started with the humble 61 VW splitscreen camper and was really great for 20 years,then yearned for more space
and a more modern form of the camper,said hello to motor homes and
been happy ever since


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Potted history! 

Some fifteen years ago two chaps I knew in the motor trade, Garry Martin and Dave Weller approached me and said did I want to invest £40,000 and join them in a motor home business they were starting at Robertsbridge in an ex Nissan Main dealership.

They were selling used motorhomes and soon took on the Swift Franchise and were also converting the little Dihatsu Hijet into a mini campervan. They actually had an order to convert 50 Hijets for Dihatsu !

In the meantime, as a sleeping partner I kept pumping money into the dealership and Dave eventually left to concentrate on conversions.

After the fire in 2004 ish Gary had had enough and left me lumbered
with something I knew little about and with a now huge investment in money and property which was losing money on a large scale!

Now in 2010 I am still not a lot wiser but we are not losing money any more so must be doing something right and I love the motorhome trade!

Peter


----------



## bigbazza

Other:- My wife brought home a little Shihtzu & she quickly won our hearts so we couldn't leave her for a holiday.


----------

